# Best Duck Call Under $50



## bloodnguts

Anyone wish to chime in with an opinion on this topic. I just cannot afford to spend more than this when raising two kids on my salary and still have a clear conscience. Thanks for the input.


----------



## justund223

feather duster hands down


----------



## NDTerminator

Winglock...


----------



## Commando

The Quackhead J-Frame has a surprising amount of "duck" built into it for an unbelievable price. It's not going to win any contests but it's a more than adequate meat call.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Primos Wench


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Echo's are good calls for the $$$.


----------



## steelheadslayer

Buck Gardner pocket rocket, $39 for either the sorta single (single reed) or hercules (double reed)


----------



## Chuck Smith

Faulks....$9.99

It is still my go to call when the birds are acting a little funny and won't finish.


----------



## Gunny

Calef Calls Double Talk :beer:

Gunny :wink:


----------



## mallard_molester

i really like my echo double reed its under 50


----------



## TNduckKLR

Duck Commander "Max Reacher" dbl reed
Under 25 bucks...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

DR-85


----------



## huntingdude16

If you join Delta Waterfowl, you get a free Double Nasty II with, from the looks of it, any type of membership. Not only is the call worth $25, but your basicly paying for the call anyway plus the membership and the cap and t-shirt and decal and one-year magazine subscription.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/join/index.php

I have the call and it works great.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Echo i would say is as ducky as ducky gets. New Buck Gardners are nice though.


----------



## IFSteve

Another vote for the pocket rocket!


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I'm with 4-curl on this one DR-85 first choice, Redleg variable 2nd. Blow easy, cheap, and EFFECTIVE.


----------



## mallardrocker

P.H.A.T Lady


----------



## bandman

Feather duster, Quackhead-timber, Echo, Quackhead-J-frame, Double Nasty II in that order..
:beer:


----------



## Blue Plate

DR-85


----------



## NDMALLARD

Sure-shot double reed! Easy to blow and sounds great with little practice and less than $25! No brainer...


----------



## hunter9494

dude16

been meaning to join Delta for awhile now (been a DU member for years)
so couldn't resist the call as well. i like what the org. does anyway, call is a bonus. thanks


----------



## Old Hunter

# 1 Redleg not variable I personally do not like any variable call. #2 DR-85


----------



## bloodnguts

Is there much of a difference in sound between the redleg and DR-85? I thought they had the same reed system, only the redleg had some sort of double o-ring thing going on.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Tone chamber is different.


----------



## huntingdude16

> been meaning to join Delta for awhile now (been a DU member for years)
> so couldn't resist the call as well. i like what the org. does anyway, call is a bonus. thanks


No problem. I think I may join DU one of these days as well. How much is membersip?


----------



## Duckslayer100

I second the featherduster :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

Quackhead J-frame, poly echo, or feather duster :wink:

These are just what sound good to me, I swear ducks are 10 times harder to work with a call then geese..


----------



## bloodnguts

Thanks for all the replies. I went to Scheels in Appleton, WI and Sportsman's Warehouse in Green Bay, and blew on probably fifteen different calls ranging from $40 to $80. I know it sounds crazy, but the call I thought sounded the best to my ears was the Hunter's Specialties Diamond Wood Green Custom Double Reed, which I purchased for $44.99. If I had to compare the sound to another call, I'd say it most closely sounded like the Haydels DR-85 or Redleg. Funny, but I don't see much mention of this call anywhere.


----------



## bill jenkins

Im a buck gardner guy - give it a try - ebay has a ton of used calls for good prices, some guys are sick about this and spend tons of money, I'd rather spend it in fuel and find the birds, then it does not matter


----------



## sodakhunter13

Sweet Meat is a sweet little call.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7

quack head j frame


----------



## hunter9494

dude 16

DU wants $35 a year, but i think they are cutting back to $25 to get current members renewing


----------



## universitywaterfowler

the HS calls will be a smoother call, a little better for the beginner/ intermediate, however you can add a nasty squeal to their acrylics. Just bough the RNT daisycutter in bocote and it is nasty duck, this along with my echo timber in cocabola should really whackem this year. Gotta be able to drive the calls though, takes a lot of practice.


----------



## HonkerExpress

featherduster all the way :lol:


----------



## magnum44270

victoria honker!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I would go with Echo or Double Nasty.


----------



## muddy river

magnum44270 said:


> victoria honker!


 :withstupid: Uuuuhhhhhmmmmmm......he's asking about affordable duck calls. Victoria Honker is an adjustable goose call. You are way off dude. Might wanna read the top of the thread before responding.


----------



## dlip

Double Nasty II in Coco/Poly(Spit-Tech). Costs 50 bucks.


----------



## goosebusters2

It depends on what you are looking for in a call and what call fits you, the best thing to do would be to try out as many as you can and see which one fits you the best.

Try a feather duster, RNT and Buck Gardner also make a decent amount of affordable good sounding calls.


----------



## faithsdave

Featherduster


----------



## duckhunter25hp

Calef double talk. Looks like this.


----------



## magnum44270

it was a joke! :eyeroll: ......ducks always come in when im calling geese with it...and so do geese.//multi purpose


----------



## magnum44270

primos wench is a decent sounding call


----------



## wetlandfarms

I've had ducks try to land in my lap when gettin down on the goose call...and alot of the times that is all i will blow at them. Many times the best duck call under $50 dollars is a Goose Call. just my opinion tho. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Feather Duster for me too!


----------

